# Any info on Plantation Resort Villas?



## WMeda (Mar 22, 2006)

Thinking about going to Myrtle Beach, SC and there are only a few options available at this time. Plantation Resort Villas #6045 is one of them but can't seem to find any information on them. Any help is appreciated


----------



## bonniedwan (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi, I am a new member of TUG. My husband & I actually own at Presidential Villas of Plantation Resort in Myrtle Beach. It is a wonderful resort. Very upscale. They actually just added a lazy river, which is new for the 2006 year. 

Bonnie L. Johnston


----------



## WMeda (Mar 24, 2006)

Bonnie,

Thanks for responding.

Are there various sections fo the resort?  I was under the impression that the Presidential Villas are actually different (and nicer) than the Plantation Resort Villas (RCI 6045).

Thanks again.

Wayne


----------



## Marvin (Mar 24, 2006)

*Plantation Resort*

There are several different resort areas within Plantatio n Resorts.  Plantation Villas are in one fo the older sections, whereas Presidential Villas are the newest and best of them.  I have stayed at Presential Villas several times and we do like it, but have never stayed in the Plantation Villas, so I cannot be of much help there.  The resort is a mile of so from the beach.  It is has two 18 hole golf courses, but there is talk of one of them being sold and closed for development. so this is going to change the complexion of the resort. 

Sorry I could not be of more help.


----------



## bonniedwan (Mar 25, 2006)

There is definitely a difference between Plantation & Presidential Villas. Presidential Villas is the newest section of the resort & much, much nicer. As I had stated earlier, very upscale.......5 star! We will be posting our unit today. Look for it in the classifieds.

Thank you, 
Bonnie L. Johnston


----------



## jfrisk (Mar 26, 2006)

We toured this resort while staying @ Presidential Villas in Feb '04..  they have been totally refurbished and look very nice.

I would stay there @ 6045.  They have the use of the rec. centre - indoor pool, cardio eqpt. and weight room.  We toured them on one of those "ask us what we think of the resort type meeting, you know the rest".  The units look very nice and new, having been totally re-furbished.

Presidential is nice but the fact that the walkway to all entrances is past your front door is a major design flaw because it means that you must keep the drapes closed for privacy.  That I didn't like.  The rest I did because we have stayed there for 4 weeks over time.

Any questions let me know,

Judy


----------

